# 2017 Nissan Pathfinder Gains Power, Style and a Better Tow Rating



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The popular Nissan Pathfinder has been refreshed for 2017. This large, three-row crossover has been extensively revised, sporting new exterior styling, an enhanced powertrain, and, of course, plenty of interior updates.*
> 
> At first blush, it now fits in nicely with the rest of Nissan’s lineup, as it gains a V-Motion grille and with fresh headlamps. The hood is also more aggressively styled and the front and rear bumpers have been reworked.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Pathfinder Gains Power, Style and a Better Tow Rating at AutoGuide.com.


----------

